# Subaru Forester good to push a SnowSport plow?



## bionicon

Hi.

Im considering to buy a larger car to be able to plow our flat frontyard, straight out from the garage. Is anyone using a Snowsport on a non turbo Forester? is it heavy and powerfull enough?


----------



## mercer_me

How much snow are you going to push?


----------



## bionicon

Well, extreme snowfalls are rare up here, but last year we got close to 6 meters during the winter. usually unot over 50cm over one night, but around 90cm at one occasion. 
I understand that I might have to go up and plow a bit earlier under a snowfall with a Forester then a heavier SUV. My main concern are that the next steps up from a Subaru usually don't have such good 4x4 system, and low-gear. (any suggestions)
I just found out that the automatic gear Foresters don't have low gear either. So I would like to hear if anyone are using a non turbo, automatic gear Forester for plowing.


----------



## bionicon

I forgot to mention that I need to push the snow about 15-20 meters, going straight out of the garage.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't think your little car can plow snow JMO.


----------



## MLLC

i never thought of a Subaru forester as an SUV. but a jeep liberty has a much, much better 4x4 systems, as do many mid size SUV's. The toyota highlander, the GMC envoy, Acadia, Chevy Tahoe, Suzuki grand vitara, all have equal or better 4x4 systems


----------



## Blackk5350

wouldnt it be cheaper to buy a plow for a riding lawnmower/atv. OR buy a four wheeler and get a plow and save your car and some money. just a thought


----------



## bionicon

Blackk5350;667663 said:


> wouldnt it be cheaper to buy a plow for a riding lawnmower/atv. OR buy a four wheeler and get a plow and save your car and some money. just a thought


I don't have room or use for another vehicle.
I was considering the Forester because i don't need more offroad capability and loading space, and the Forester have a low gear to.


----------



## bionicon

MLLC;667652 said:


> i never thought of a Subaru forester as an SUV. but a jeep liberty has a much, much better 4x4 systems, as do many mid size SUV's. The toyota highlander, the GMC envoy, Acadia, Chevy Tahoe, Suzuki grand vitara, all have equal or better 4x4 systems


The Grand Vitara is also on my list. 
The Highlander dont have low-gear. And the others are to large and heavy for my needs.


----------



## Blackk5350

i would shy away from those ideas. Im not a professional but i would not do that. just shovel it off. or pay someone to do it. its not worth all the hassle of buying a plow mounting it ect. plus your front end would most likely drag the ground. SO ts kind of out of the question. am i right guys im just trying to use common sense here


----------



## mercer_me

If you want to plow you need a truck or SUV not a car. A riding lawnmower would work better than a Forester JMO.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

bionicon,

The SnowSport plow set-up weighs roughly 225-pounds (according to the SnowSport website), and mounts onto your vehicle by way of a front mounted tow-style hitch receiver.
What will you connect that front tow-style hitch receiver to?
Your Forester doesn't have a frame to install that front receiver to.

The Forester is a "unibody" vehicle, which means it does not have a true frame upon which a plow can be properly mounted. Some unibody Jeeps could get away with it, but most unibody vehicles cannot.

The front "frame" area of your Forester is a subframe which is only meant to carry the weight of your drivetrain etc, and is designed to collapse/crush forward-backward in a crash. The few times that you see light bars or bull bars on Foresters or other Subaru's or other unibody vehicles, those things are typically mounted to the radiator support, and they cannot withstand the forces of the 225-pound SnowSport unit while plowing.

If you must use your Forester for your plowing, you should use a V-shaped plow that is pushed by your front bumper. The V-shape exerts a lot less force onto your vehicle because it is always moving snow off to the sides, rather than pushing the weight of a lot of snow forward. There was a consumer plow company in Pittsburgh called Solotec, that made such a plow. It was fairly lightweight (made from a heavy duty plastic), and it "attached" to the front of the vehicle by way of seatbelt-like straps. The plow rode along the ground, and was not lifted in any way by the vehicle. It had replaceable cutting edges, and removable higher sections for vehicles that are higher up.
I bought one of those Solotec plows just before that company disappeared, and I used it with my Subaru Baja. My grass cutting guy plows for me now, so I haven't used the Solotec plow in a while, but when I used it, it worked well. The downsides are that you really can't back up too far with it, or the straps may come off. You need to just go forward with it. You can turn with it, but trying to plow while turning does not work real well. You just need to make some straight passes. And you need to use it before the snow turns to ice. I used it once when the snow (about 12-inches deep) became like crunchy ice, and the Solotec worked, and didn't harm the plow, but the snow/ice was so stiff that it would cause the straps to pull away from the vehicle. So the next time I learned to use the Solotec while the snow was still in a condition that a person could shovel it (meaning that the snow is fresh). If you can shovel the snow (even 15-18 inches deep), then the Solotec can plow it. But if the snow is covered in a layer of ice, or if you wait two days and all the snow turns to hard icy snow, then the Solotec will not be able to plow it.
Here is a link to a discussion (with photos) about it on a Subaru enthusiast forum:
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12784453
Scroll down that page to see the blue Subaru Baja with the Solotec plow.

If you can't put a SnowSport on your Forester (because of the need to mount a front receiver), then either look at getting a used Solotec plow (they should be cheap enough, when you can find them), or you'll have to get a different vehicle.

Good luck.


----------



## coldcoffee

Ok...so this is the second time I heard the name "snow sport", I just did a google search...

If anybody ever suggests using something like that... just role up a newspaper and smack them firmly on the nose and say "NO" 

...Also, SUBARU and SNOW PLOW are three words that I hope to never hear in the same sentence again...

...But if you do put that set up together, please do a video so we can all enjoy it


----------



## Blackk5350

DO NOT BUY A SNOW PLOW FOR YOUR SUBARU!!! #1 im sure it wouldnt work very well and 2 it would be both embarrassing and a waste of money when your to lazy to go plow your own snow a few times. i plowed a 75ft driveway last winter by myself. with a plastic snow shovel so BWAAAA.


----------



## bionicon

Keep paying the farmers to do it is not an opton when the costs has rised to $300 for 12 times (I think the was clering snow over 20 times last winter!)

I see the limit of front mounting a plow on a unibody. But my plan is to do it in reverse. I think it would work fine to clear our driveway with the hitch mounted blade, because we have a wide garage door, and alot of space to pusgh the snow into. 
Is it a RAV4 or a CR-V they use here 



 and here http://www.agricover.com/index.php/products/category/C100/

CR-V :1.529 kg. RAV4: 1.538 kg. but dont have any low gear. 
The Forester is 1.423 kg. and have low gear.. I'm still not convinced a Forester is a bad idea, so keep on  :yow!:


----------



## Krieger91

From the very little experience I have with clearing snow, I don't think it'd be a great idea to put any plow on that vehicle.

While the rear axle may have enough weight to hold up one of those while pushing in reverse, you said you're clearing grass, if that's true the SnowSport may be a big problem.

Before I knew what they were about I did some looking into one, thought I might put one on my truck because I thought it was a normal plow...boy, was I wrong. According to their website, it's mounted to it's frame in a way that it free-floats over the ground. Unlike heavier plows that stay on the ground, or even lightweight regular plows (like the Homesteader or Suburbanite, neither of which you could mount), it floats, kinda, is what I gather from their information. If you're trying to push snow with one of those over grass, I think you'd end up having to go back over it again with a shovel or a snowblower anyway.

By the sounds of it, it'd be more worth your money to pay somebody to do it if you can't. If you can do it, I'd suggest getting a snow blower, or a good shovel. If you can't, hire a farmer or a plower to do it. Heck, you could probably even find a guy like (17 year old kid with a shovel) who would do it for cheap somewhere close to ya.


----------



## bionicon

Cant remembre mentioning grass? Our drive way is har gravel..


----------



## 2003ctd

You people crack me up!! A plow on a station wagon!!! Come on people, wheres the common sense?? Better idea, go buy a snowblower bungee cord it to your front bumper, start and go!


----------



## Blackk5350

I dont understand you. you come on here asking for peoples opinion than argue with them. DO NOT PUT A PLOW ON YOUR SUBARU THAT IS STUPID. i will laugh when the thing breaks in half. do not do it. use a shovel. you amazingly lazy if you cant shovel your own drive way.


----------



## bionicon

Yeah! i agree! Im gona build me a second garage and buy me a Dodge 2500 6.7 cummins, or something large. Wow! i will clear my 5x15 squ.m. frontyard in no time. F**k-Yeah! ussmileyflag


----------



## tinymitymo

I have a 1998 Subaru Forester.....

I would NOT.....absolutely NOT.....put a plow anywhere near it........

Great winter vehicle......great all around.......

NOT A PLOW TRUCK....

$0.02 deposited


----------



## carl b

bionicon;668924 said:


> Yeah! i agree! Im gona build me a second garage and buy me a Dodge 2500 6.7 cummins, or something large. Wow! i will clear my 5x15 squ.m. frontyard in no time. F**k-Yeah! ussmileyflag


cool after your done call me I'd like to buy it . sounds like it wont get too much uses


----------



## coldcoffee

ok...I think I may have found an answer that would not only resolve your problem, but you can manage it from inside looking out...on a similar note :


----------



## carl b

coldcoffee;668976 said:


> ok...I think I may have found an answer that would not only resolve your problem, but you can manage it from inside looking out...on a similar note :


I'll take one for side walks LOL


----------



## coldcoffee

crb 2500;668981 said:


> I'll take one for side walks LOL


Yea...and if others start to catch on, people like us won't be able to compete and we'll all be out of work :crying:


----------



## Krieger91

bionicon;668501 said:


> Cant remembre mentioning grass? Our drive way is har gravel..


OK. Whatever. My point still stands.


----------



## Blackk5350

i actually want this guy to buy the plow for his subaru so he can post pics so we all have a laugh.


----------



## weasel11

tinymitymo;668943 said:


> I have a 1998 Subaru Forester.....
> 
> I would NOT.....absolutely NOT.....put a plow anywhere near it........
> 
> Great winter vehicle......great all around.......
> 
> NOT A PLOW TRUCK....
> 
> $0.02 deposited


Hey is that a Bronco in your avatar pic??


----------



## derekbroerse

You'd have a better chance with a light weight towhitch mounted rear pull plow... at least you can probably get a tow hitch for a forester, no?

Seriously, for all the screwing around, get a small snowblower.... then you don't risk your car at all.


----------



## Krieger91

Blackk5350;669678 said:


> i actually want this guy to buy the plow for his subaru so he can post pics so we all have a laugh.


Yeah, that's true.



weasel11 said:


> tinymitymo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1998 Subaru Forester.....
> 
> I would NOT.....absolutely NOT.....put a plow anywhere near it........
> 
> Great winter vehicle......great all around.......
> 
> NOT A PLOW TRUCK....
> 
> $0.02 deposited
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is that a Bronco in your avatar pic??
Click to expand...

Certainly looks like one to me. With a Sno-Way on the front if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Blackk5350

yeah your right why doesnt he just buy a snow blower? cheaper and funner, to me. theres your answer snow blower. and if you want to use your dudyroo subaru than tie it to the front with some old neck ties and off you go


----------



## tinymitymo

weasel11;669761 said:


> Hey is that a Bronco in your avatar pic??


Nope.....it is a 1992 Dodge Dakota.....extended cab with a 318 and a snoway with downpressure (old 3 pin..... 24d I think??)


----------



## vtzdriver

The Snowsport can be used with a rear receiver hitch. The issue is most hitches available for that class vehicle are 1.25" whereas the Snowsport needs a 2" receiver. Now, you can buy an adapter, but that further compromises your mounting structure. Not sure if a 2" receiver is available for Subarus.

I have a Snowsport, used on my Kubota B-series tractor. Your car would push it, but I wouldn't try it with more than 2" (5cm) of snow. As the snow builds in back of your car, the load you are pushing will build quickly, especially if it is wet snow. 

Snowsport does make smaller versions of their plow, some small enough for ATVs. A smaller length might be a better choice.


----------



## Snowaway

it took me a while to find this






but it's funny.


----------



## coldcoffee

Snowaway;672144 said:


> it took me a while to find this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's funny.


 Problem solved


----------



## CARDOCTOR

believe it or not subaru offered a snowplow for their 4wd wagon in the early 80"s matter of fact the local subaru dealer uses one to do their lot. i guess you could get a set of bracket to hook up atowbar the put a atv plow on the front or fab up a bracket to attach a atv plow to the rear hitch. nessesity? is the mother of invention

JR


----------



## CARDOCTOR

try thiswww.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn67ohLL55Y -


----------



## CARDOCTOR

SOLOTEC SNOW PLOW 
theres a video on you tube

JR


----------



## derekbroerse

Again, by the time you buy all this half-assed snowplow gear, figure out a way to install it (you can build anything), and get it out there plowing.... you could buy a heck of a nice new blower and clear that little driveway in about 10 minutes and have a lot less to store all summer long...


----------



## scitown

coldcoffee;668323 said:


> Ok...so this is the second time I heard the name "snow sport", I just did a google search...
> 
> If anybody ever suggests using something like that... just role up a newspaper and smack them firmly on the nose and say "NO"
> 
> ...Also, SUBARU and SNOW PLOW are three words that I hope to never hear in the same sentence again...
> 
> ...But if you do put that set up together, please do a video so we can all enjoy it


AAAAAHAHAHAHAHA tears in eyes...can't see screen.... :crying: HAHAHA


----------



## REAPER

Some of you have to remember this Board is for Home owners and non-commercial. The guy is just looking to push some snow off his drive.

Here is a thread I bumped to look at Subaru dude.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55520


----------



## the_mayor

EXACTLY!!!!!!! The guy said he doesn't have room for another truck, snow blower or any thing else. He also said he would like to use the rear of the vehicle. Like stated above, the guy is a homeowner looking to do his own drive. Any hitch mounted little plow for a small vehicle will work fine. If he has to plow at every inch or so, so be it. Everyone just needs to stop ragging on the guy. Not everybody can afford to buy a 3/4 ton truck to do 1 driveway.


----------



## derekbroerse

the_mayor;673809 said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!! The guy said he doesn't have room for another truck, snow blower or any thing else. He also said he would like to use the rear of the vehicle. Like stated above, the guy is a homeowner looking to do his own drive. Any hitch mounted little plow for a small vehicle will work fine. If he has to plow at every inch or so, so be it. Everyone just needs to stop ragging on the guy. Not everybody can afford to buy a 3/4 ton truck to do 1 driveway.


No, reread what he said.

"Im considering to buy a larger car to be able to plow our flat frontyard, straight out from the garage. Is anyone using a Snowsport on a non turbo Forester? is it heavy and powerfull enough? "

"Well, extreme snowfalls are rare up here, but last year we got close to 6 meters during the winter. usually unot over 50cm over one night, but around 90cm at one occasion.
I understand that I might have to go up and plow a bit earlier under a snowfall with a Forester then a heavier SUV. My main concern are that the next steps up from a Subaru usually don't have such good 4x4 system, and low-gear. (any suggestions)
I just found out that the automatic gear Foresters don't have low gear either. So I would like to hear if anyone are using a non turbo, automatic gear Forester for plowing."

"I forgot to mention that I need to push the snow about 15-20 meters, going straight out of the garage."

He is looking to BUY a different vehicle to plow with. I suggested the pull plow, not him. He is looking to blow money to buy a glorified station wagon and a plow for it on the idea that it would be cheaper than spending $300 a season to pay someone to plow or buying a snowblower? Then when everyone suggests doing something that makes more sense, he argues, now you guys defend his arguement.

He has to buy the Superboob in the first place.
He has to buy the Snowsport.
He has to buy or much more likely fabricate a mount for the Snowsport on the Superboob.
He has to store the Snowsport setup spring, summer, and fall which he says he has no room for.

This doesn't make any sense, homeowner or not. It sounds to me like he found a good deal on the Superboob and thinks plowing snow himself will be fun.... and is looking for a toy and trying to justify it in his own mind as a good idea. Its not. Everyone agrees its not. If Snowsport doesn't make a mount for it, very likely they don't think its a good idea either or they would. And if his justification for not wanting a snow blower is that he has to store it and he doesn't have room (very true point) that doesn't fly with storing the Snowsport--it will take up at least as much room.

If he does this, he will spend a lot of money for something that may or may not work well even for just his own driveway, still have to store it, and very likely put a lot of strain on the poor little car. There is a guy on here somewhere that plows his own driveway with a Pontiac 6000 station wagon, but he built it himself on his old beater car he already had.

Not saying it couldn't work, just trying to explain that there would be much more practical ways of accomplishing the same task without the risk....


----------



## derekbroerse

Reaper just dug up a post of the exact Poncho wagon I was talking about! 

Though I must admit I find it funny how he immediately rags on the guy himself (tho I'm still reading this thread)

"It may be good for a drive but I am not impressed at all.

You do at least three times the work then you would with a normal plow set-up.
The lot you seem to be doing is a complete mess and no where near down to pavement.
By doing all the extra pushing and moving you are also over working that car.

Like I said it looks like a good idea for one drive maybe even a long country drive but all I see is a car making a mess of things. It also looks like you are doing more then that contraption can handle.

Sometimes building things should wait until after the beer headache is gone.

A beat ta heck s-10 and a piece of plywood would do a better job in my opine. "


----------



## coldcoffee

First off I'd like to be the first one to apologize to bionicon. Sir, if I offended you in any way, I'm truly sorry.
I'm not clear on who the initial question was intended for...but the thought of what you were asking did strike me as a bit unusual and somewhat extreme, as to combine 2 things that were designed to do 2 different jobs. It never ceases to amaze me as to what the latest gimmick is out on the market, and I really do hate to see people get taken. It kind of goes w/ the logic of..."If they make it, someone will buy it". Some of the opinions that were expressed on here, were simply that speaking from experience. We are all too familiar w/ what damage occurs to front ends, drive trains, etc. I think that Derekbroerse has done quite well w/ laying out the picture. If your still not satisfied, the best advise that I could give at this point, is to perhaps consult w/ your cars dealer, and not the plow manufacturer. I would print the product literature and take some photos of the drive in question, consider the type of pavement, the weight of snow both wet and powder, the width of the plow etc., specs on the cars drive train, front end and rear...whichever end you chose. Talk to a few different people at the dealer and get their opinions, making at least one that of a service technician. I hope you find the answer(s) that you are looking for, and wish you the best of luck sir ! !


----------



## Bostonyj7

Forget it guys, hes either just not geting it, or hes got his mind made up and is looking for people to convince him hes right.

C-


----------



## REAPER

derekbroerse;673906 said:


> Reaper just dug up a post of the exact Poncho wagon I was talking about!
> 
> Though I must admit I find it funny how he immediately rags on the guy himself (tho I'm still reading this thread)
> 
> "It may be good for a drive but I am not impressed at all.
> 
> You do at least three times the work then you would with a normal plow set-up.
> The lot you seem to be doing is a complete mess and no where near down to pavement.
> By doing all the extra pushing and moving you are also over working that car.
> 
> Like I said it looks like a good idea for one drive maybe even a long country drive but all I see is a car making a mess of things. It also looks like you are doing more then that contraption can handle.
> 
> Sometimes building things should wait until after the beer headache is gone.
> 
> A beat ta heck s-10 and a piece of plywood would do a better job in my opine. "


I dint say the guy wasn't crazy.

I just found it a bit harsh to jump on him. 
I stand by what I said to Wagonman and if you read the entire thread I explained to him in more detail.

I agree with you as far as if he is gonna spend the money he has stated already it would be wise to just get a snow blower and do a cleaner job then any car pusher will. Hell for the money he is talking about he could get a rider with a cab and small plow.

But I ain't arguing what people want to do anymore. If they want to try it I guess it is live and learn time. After that he can come and ask what 2 stage snow thrower is the best work horse.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

just get some plywood and i will draw you up a design to mount it to your front bumper in a way that you could push snow with it. 

first thing a list of what to get to build this contraption.

1. red duct tape (stronger then green)

2. fishing line the heavy weight one for the angle of your snow plow 
3. also a heavy strength cotton sewing thread to rise and lower your plow.

4. A 4ft by 8ft piece of ply wood you know that ultra strength one that is only an 1\8th thick.
5. a piece of 2" by 2"

6. you will need some door hinges as well to be exact you will need 4 of them. get them from the dollar store.

7. a bucket of finishing nails from home depot.

now this is how you put it all together i will add a picture to show you as well in a couple minutes.

you takes your 4ft by 8 ft plywood and cut it into a 3 ft by 8 ft piece. then you cut it into a 3 ft by 4 ft pieces. 

with these pieces you want to make a v plow. ok the 3 ft by 4 foot piece (reason for the 3 ft is so you can really pile that snow in front of your vehicle and get the 50 cm of snow push right off the driveway without over spill.

ok so you take the two pieces and you attach them together to make a 8 ft piece by connecting them with those dollar store hinges you got. you can put them on with nails as you don't need screws at all they are over rated. use two hinges for this step. use the 2by2 and connect the one 3ft by 4 ft to it and the connect the other piece to the other side of 2 by 2 with hinges.

now you take the rest of you two by two and hinge it to the 2 by 2 that you used for the angle hinges. hinge it near the bottom of this two by two then take the last hinge and attach that to the bottom of your front bumper (use screws or even just super glue for this.) the red duct tape would be good here.

now take another piece of 2 by 2 and attach it to your hood going upwards so it is about 1 ft higher then you plow is. then you take you heavy duty cotton yarn and attach to the top of your plow and run threw a hole that should drill in the 2 by 2 and run into the cab of your vehicle (oh yeah i forgot to mention to take the windsheild out you dont need it anymore)
then attach the fishing line to each side of the plow and run those into the cab of the vehicle.


now how to use this plow when you want v mode you simply just pull on the two angel strings when you want to angle one way you back up and then drive forward and jam the brakes while holding the string fromt he side you want to angle too. if you want scoop mode you drive forward really fast and jam on the brakes and let go both angle lines. you want to stack snow really high you have to get a good run at it and pull the lower and raise string as you go into the pile. if you would like more directions please ask


----------



## ScnicExcellence

just remebered you need blue flashing lights.

go to canadian tire get those blue signal light bulb for your vehicle and just turn on your fourway flashers when you plow.

if you get pulled over just tell them you are a plow guy and need the blue flashing lights to warn people.

lol just had to do it.

if you would like an easy way to do your driveway buy a four wheeler and a plow for cheap. basically same price as buying a crap plow like this one. or you could get a little bit of excersize and do it with a shovel.


----------



## 98tacoma

just my 2 cents, as far at the plow itself goes I couldn't be happier with my Snowsport. It does exactly what it claims to do. As far as putting it on a Forester, I think your best bet would be to contact Agri-Cover (Snowsport manufacturer) and ask them if the Forester design would be able to handle the plowing. I would be hesitant to put any plow on any unibody vehichle, regardless of how big the vehicle is or how small the plow is. Just my opinion.


----------



## Capodosto

*Forester plow?*

I have a Subaru Forester, and believe me, when I decided to get my own rig for clearing my driveway, I was wishing there was a workable "personal use" plastic plow available for the Forester. I even drew up a design for fabricating a mount for an ATV plow on the Forester, and I think it would have worked fine.

After careful consideration and pricing everything, I abandoned the idea and went out and bought myself a well-used 1992 Jeep Cherokee Sport for $895 and then bought a brand-new Meyer E58H/TM-65 plow rig. After plowing my driveway with the Jeep and "real plow" for the past three years, I am glad I gave up on the Forester idea (my driveway is about 500 feet long). The most important feature that I get from the Meyer is the ability to stack the snow pile high, I usually end up with quite a mountain range of snow by the end of the season (Connecticut - higher elevation area of the state).

I am sure that even if I could get the Forester to work with an ATV plow, I would have destroyed it in short order. The other thing to remember about Subaru's is that the AWD capability comes from a viscous coupling filled with oil that stiffens as it gets hot. There is no mechanical connection for the four wheel drive. I am confident that a few hours of trying to push snow would probably end up blowing the driveline and transmission.

The Subaru's are unmatched for getting themselves through snowstorms of all types. I currently have two (Forester and Legacy), but they are not trucks. When I compare the Forester side-by-side to the Jeep, there is just no comparison. The Forester is good at what it does, but the Jeep is a tank, not even in the same league.

Dan


----------



## mkwl

For those of you guys who are ACTUALLY CONSIDERING IT A REASONABLE IDEA to put a SNOWPLOW on a SUBARU CAR- WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!!!???  Seriously- it's a car- it is NOT built for plowing snow- and I would be certain if you did put one on you'd be having more front end and transmission issues than you'd ever think possible! Do yourself a favor and get a REAL SUV- not a Subaru (a CAR), if you're going to put a plow on. Or like everyone else with common sense said- buy a 4 wheeler with a plow, or a garden tractor or something that could actually handle a little plowing- NOT A CAR! Sheesh- I wonder about some people


----------



## mkwl

ScnicExcellence;702631 said:


> just get some plywood and i will draw you up a design to mount it to your front bumper in a way that you could push snow with it.
> 
> first thing a list of what to get to build this contraption.
> 
> 1. red duct tape (stronger then green)
> 
> 2. fishing line the heavy weight one for the angle of your snow plow
> 3. also a heavy strength cotton sewing thread to rise and lower your plow.
> 
> 4. A 4ft by 8ft piece of ply wood you know that ultra strength one that is only an 1\8th thick.
> 5. a piece of 2" by 2"
> 
> 6. you will need some door hinges as well to be exact you will need 4 of them. get them from the dollar store.
> 
> 7. a bucket of finishing nails from home depot.
> 
> now this is how you put it all together i will add a picture to show you as well in a couple minutes.
> 
> you takes your 4ft by 8 ft plywood and cut it into a 3 ft by 8 ft piece. then you cut it into a 3 ft by 4 ft pieces.
> 
> with these pieces you want to make a v plow. ok the 3 ft by 4 foot piece (reason for the 3 ft is so you can really pile that snow in front of your vehicle and get the 50 cm of snow push right off the driveway without over spill.
> 
> ok so you take the two pieces and you attach them together to make a 8 ft piece by connecting them with those dollar store hinges you got. you can put them on with nails as you don't need screws at all they are over rated. use two hinges for this step. use the 2by2 and connect the one 3ft by 4 ft to it and the connect the other piece to the other side of 2 by 2 with hinges.
> 
> now you take the rest of you two by two and hinge it to the 2 by 2 that you used for the angle hinges. hinge it near the bottom of this two by two then take the last hinge and attach that to the bottom of your front bumper (use screws or even just super glue for this.) the red duct tape would be good here.
> 
> now take another piece of 2 by 2 and attach it to your hood going upwards so it is about 1 ft higher then you plow is. then you take you heavy duty cotton yarn and attach to the top of your plow and run threw a hole that should drill in the 2 by 2 and run into the cab of your vehicle (oh yeah i forgot to mention to take the windsheild out you dont need it anymore)
> then attach the fishing line to each side of the plow and run those into the cab of the vehicle.
> 
> now how to use this plow when you want v mode you simply just pull on the two angel strings when you want to angle one way you back up and then drive forward and jam the brakes while holding the string fromt he side you want to angle too. if you want scoop mode you drive forward really fast and jam on the brakes and let go both angle lines. you want to stack snow really high you have to get a good run at it and pull the lower and raise string as you go into the pile. if you would like more directions please ask


 LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Yellow Snow




----------



## cherokeeman

just want you to know i have seen a chevy safari minivan on another site people were really riding this guy then someone posted a safari minivan with a plow let me tell you it looked awsome if you have a orignal idea go with it then when your done post a picture of it and you will shut up everybody what the hell try it i bet it will work go for it cherokeeman


----------



## SuperdutyShane

So... basically for a little bit of a cheaper set up you could probably go by a sheet of plywood... fix up a mount out of some 2x4's and put a 1500 pound winch on the hood.... Just buy a snowblower... if not put a little 42'' blade on your lawnmower...? I mean come on... oh and I was looking at Agricover.com and I couldnt help but notice under the section where it says purchase... it would appear there is no section for Subarus.... Not trying to be a jerk.. but.. come on.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Dang, didnt notice before I posted that ScNicExcellence had the exact same idea as me.... just it would appear he actually did it judging by that detailed list


----------



## MJD82

derekbroerse;673906
A beat ta heck s-10 and a piece of plywood would do a better job in my opine. "[/QUOTE said:


> Funny story about that my brother when he was 16 actually rigged up a plywood plow on a beat to death s10 it lasted about ten feet before the 2x4s holding the p\w snapped and the "plow" 3\8 p\w with 16d nails in it, flopped down nails sticking up punctured both front tires making him look like even more of an idiot


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Capodosto;711542 said:


> bought myself a well-used 1992 Jeep Cherokee Sport for $895 and then bought a brand-new Meyer E58H/TM-65 plow rig.
> 
> Dan


Lol.... When I first looked at your picture I thought you had a Meyer set up on a Land/Range Rover....


----------



## IPLOWSNO

during the blizzard of 93 we had alot of snow so i took a sheet of plywood and screwed it to the bumper of a 78 impala. my wife thought i was crazy. i plowed all my neighbor hood lol. ididnt shovel once lol


----------



## glfredrick

Let me be somewhat the dissenting voice here. It is your car, your driveway, and not too much snow at any one push.

I'd say plow away!


----------



## JCD

*Very Entertaining Thread*

I've been snooping in here for some time looking for ideas for building a snowplow and have a pretty good start on one. Haven't made any comments yet but this thread did it. 
First, thanks to whoever put the link to YouTube showing the little black RC snowplow. That puppy actually works. I would consider abandoning the project I have going since my kids have matching Hummer RCs that go like hell and they are great drivers. When I was their age I had to shovel forty miles of driveway before school every morning and we didn't have snowplows or RCs. Hmmm. Reality sets in though, this is Montana for crying out loud, sometimes a real Hummer isn't gonna be enough.
Anyway, how 'bout a 77 Blazer for a plow rig? With 74 GMC school bus running gear. Yeah, two ton front axle. 454. Allison 475 trans. Two ton rear. Stock frame is boxed. Plow arms run underneath all the way back to the big plate brackets that solidly mount the rear end to the frame. Front plate motor mounts are 1/2" thick, full width (frame rail to frame rail), ditto for the rear motor mounts, drag race style but a hundred times as heavy . 9.00-20 snow tires on Budd wheels all around. Tilt front end. School bus twin-vac booster brake system is a nightmare so far but they mount where a Blazer enthusiast would normally ride shotgun. 
And that's as far as we got before the snow melted and project halted because we don't need it running till Thanksgiving. Typical. Got the race car out of storage and running yesterday. Yee Haw!
Surely you think I'm kidding so if you insist I'm crazy I'll put up some photos of what we got so far to prove I may be nearer insane. Wait till you see the exhaust and cooling system, undercarriage mounted so as to leave a hot dry spot wherever it sits idling for a few minutes. Could that really work? How else do you melt an ice spot?
Or should I just wait and see how this Subaru plan works out? I think if I mowed my friend's back yard I might find my wife's old GL. I bet it still runs and it loved snow, as I recall. The plywood and 2x4 plans could be improved for all we know...
I'm enjoying your site here and especially the forums where you're ready to bring over a drum of whoop ass. I'm glad it's just for fun. I want to see some real kick ass plow rigs. Where can I find pictures of some homebuilt/overbuilt serious units?
Keep up the good work. 
Jeff


----------



## glfredrick

Okay -- I have this wacky idea for plowing snow...wesport

You start with a heavy duty chassis, big wheels, long wheel base, and a couple of plows and blades mounted to do all sorts of plowing at the same time.

I figure it would look something like this:


----------



## JCD

Awesome. But I was hoping to keep this investment under half a million dollars. Like, zero in fact, which is where we are so far. Plus we'll require the whole unit to have a little less overall length, and height will be an issue.


----------



## glfredrick

Just poking a little fun your way... The thread started out about a Subaru with a lightweight plow for doing a personal driveway and ended up with heavy-duty monster plows...


----------

